# Need help finding one of these



## Pam1030$ (Sep 15, 2019)

old school fujitsu graphics time delay


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Unsure where to find that Fujitsu Ten box.
Might be able to modify an Alesis box to do a similar function. Maybe a Berringer box too but these are usually larger.
Also can diy a board to do just the delay part (AD, microcontroller, lots of SRAM chips, DA, lots of work) or the old school NJR/JRC NJU9702 IC might work too but has a limited delay time or we can half the clock to double the delay but that will half the audio bandwidth too.
Best wishes!


----------



## Pam1030$ (Sep 15, 2019)

I will take what I can get


----------



## -zaxx- (Oct 9, 2019)

Pam1030$ said:


> old school fujitsu graphics time delay


There is a Facebook group that you should try. It is called "Eclipse/Fujitsu Ten Car Audio Collector/Fan page"


----------

